# Are You Eating Enough?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I am always amazed at how little food some people eat. Maybe I’m just a glutton, but I could not survive on what some people call meals. A lot of times, people don’t even realize they’re not eating enough food until I get them to figure out their daily caloric needs with this formula. Once [...]

*Read More...*


----------

